# Oy. 40+ hours a week of work sucks



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Especially when I have to leave an hour and a half before I start to work and work 12 hour nights sometimes. Manual labour is tiring to the wirey fellow. At least it pays the GAS .


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Where is your job? Outside halifax I'm assuming?

I'm thinking of leaving Calgary in the next year or so, and Halifax is a possible new location for me. I hope there are some engineering or technical sales jobs out there.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Europeans take a minmum of 6 weeks of vacation a year, not including stat holidays. Cdns take 24 days. Americans take 20. Not difference in productivity. Somethings wrong. I had to work two jobs for four years. What's with this friggin' continent???????????


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I know your pain. I work '12 days on 2 off' shifts. The weekends I do have off, I am too tired to do anything half the time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Europeans take a minmum of 6 weeks of vacation a year, not including stat holidays. Cdns take 24 days. Americans take 20. Not difference in productivity. Somethings wrong. I had to work two jobs for four years. What's with this friggin' continent???????????


I can dig that... I am picking up an extra week this year to bring me to 5 weeks. That took me 11 years.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

you know what I just learnt, while my mum was pregnant with me, my dad got a job offer in england, where he would've made more money, and been in england, and he said no!! I could've been BRITISH


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I hear ya , one week I work 48 hours the next is 36 hours. I work 12 hr shifts and they rotate day/night. Nights is when I get to check in hear. On top of that I have a side business going and it can either be slow or sometimes just too much. On the continental work schedule they say you only work 6 months of the year. Funny it doesn't feel like that... Oh well take care of a few GAS pains and it all works out....


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

When I was in the union I worked 60 hours a week 'cause the OT is great.

Now that I'm the boss I work a 40 hour week, which is actually closer to 50, but hey, them's the breaks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, 40 hours is a pretty easy week for me. generally they're between 50 and 60 hours.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can dig that... I am picking up an extra week this year to bring me to 5 weeks. That took me 11 years.



most people get two weeks after one year,

3 weks after 5 years
4 weeks after 10 years,

5 weeks are usually like 20 years of service

unless of course you teach school


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I am a self emplyed cabinetmaker/furniture builder. I work 50 to 70 hours a week (most of the time 50 to 60 hrs) and I havent taken a full week holiday since the summer of 1998.

I am not complaining, I love my job. I could take time off but I feel guilty and since we are generally very busy I feel I can wait untill things slow down to take off time... 

When I was a kid I thought my dad was a workaholic and he was crazy. Said I would be smart and get a "cushy" job that I could work 9-5 and take weekends and nights off and summer holidays. Now I realise that my dad also loved his job (he did the same thing...) and when work is totally enjoyable you dont mind it.

When I feel a little burnt out, I slow it up a little. But I dont want or need 2 or 3 or more weeks off - I dont think I would know what to do with myself! I get antsy after a 3 day weekend... 

AJC


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> unless of course you teach school


But for most of the first several summer, your principal sends you off to summer school for this and than. Then you spend several weeks revising your lesson plans that got buggered up year before, 'cause you're still too green.. Or there are major changes in curriculum and you go for more summer upgrading...........................

(I hope this teacher than told me this was BSing me)


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> I am a self emplyed cabinetmaker/furniture builder. I work 50 to 70 hours a week (most of the time 50 to 60 hrs) and I havent taken a full week holiday since the summer of 1998.
> 
> I am not complaining, I love my job. I could take time off but I feel guilty and since we are generally very busy I feel I can wait untill things slow down to take off time...
> 
> ...


I think that's really what matter's. If you love your job, its not really a job, it's likea hobby that you get paid to do. 

The closest thing that I've ever had to this was my chemistry ISU that took like 15-20 hours, and ate all my lunchtime. Everyone hated it. I loved it. Which is why I think I'm going into chemistry.:2guns:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I've had two Saturday's off since last November and one Sunday since March. I worked all 30 days in April. Have had one day off this month and was called in on an emergency. I'm ready to rock!:rockon2:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

My best advice to kids I know (quite a few) that are either going into post secondary or still in high school, is to find something you really, REALLY like to do and see if there is a way to make a living doing it (realistically).

kids dont realise how much of your life work takes up... untill you enter the work force and see what its like. If I didnt enjoy my job it would be like a prison sentence.

AJC


----------

